# 2014 Nike Lunarendor Boots



## ILovePark (Nov 14, 2013)

Opinions on these? I ride mostly park and I'm looking for a boot with a flex around 5-8. I sprained my ankle last year with the burton grails and was out for a month so I'm thinking about going with a little stiffer boot. Just worried about these being too stiff?


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

ILovePark said:


> Opinions on these? I ride mostly park and I'm looking for a boot with a flex around 5-8. I sprained my ankle last year with the burton grails and was out for a month so I'm thinking about going with a little stiffer boot. Just worried about these being too stiff?


Where do you ride? I am an all mountain rider 40% trails and 60% park. I would look into the Nike Kaiju more then the lunarendor. Since you are a park rider there is no need for the different flex bands that you get with the lunarender, plue the Lunars are a 100 bucks more. The kaiju is a little stiffer then your tradtional freestyle boot that has perfect flex zones. I swore by burton boots untill my old ones fell apart. I got the Kaiju last season and I will be buying a new pair of them once these ware out(one season on them they still look brand new). Once you break these in it literally feels like you are wearing a pair of skate shoes. I dont even untie them for lunch breaks mid day. Nike boots do run slim so if you have a wide foot you might want to look elsewhere. Go to your local shop and try some on and if you buy them get them heat molded becuase that makes all the difference in comfort with these.


----------

